# Vancouver's Local Stones.



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

I tried doing a search and couldn't find anything
on it. I'm looking for ideas of good places and 
types of local stone from around the vancouver 
area that work well in planted tank setups. 
I'm originally from Victoria and dont really know
the area. Anything similar to Seiryu or Manten stone?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to BCA! Try here: http://www.landscapesupply.com/catalog/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...ike-expensive-stone-aquascaping-anyone-32228/


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

IPU also carries many different kinds of rocks.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

